# Wireless headphone covers



## LuvMyNissan (Aug 7, 2005)

Forgive me if it's been asked, but I couldn't locate on search. My kiddos have torn the foam covers off the wireless headphones in our '05 Pathfinder. Does anyone know a site where replacements can be purchased?

Thanks!


----------

